# How Often To Feed 1Inch New Caribe Piranha



## Jason55 (Jun 2, 2012)

First I have to say this site is awesome thanks for all the help guys . I have 10 One inch caribe piranhas They seem to be doing very well. I have fed them blood worms and shrim and also silvers But I am feeding only once a day. Just wanted to know if this is ok or should I feed them 2. Times a day. And during what time of day would be best. Thanks for all the advice. Jay.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

i fed mine in the morning before work and when i got home from work with bloodworms at that size to make sure they are full and not killing each other


----------

